# storage of an apple pie



## minnie1223 (Nov 21, 2007)

I baked a pie for Thanksgiving and need to know if I hsould store it in the fridge or out on the counter and covered??? Can anyone help...


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i think you can store it either on the counter or in the fridge.


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't like storing it in the fridge , maybe it is just my pie crust, but my pie stays fresher and the crust stays the same as if i just baked it , when i put in a container on the counter

when i put the pie in the fridge it seems to change the crust and it is not as nice


----------

